# complete noob



## 6.0goat (Sep 27, 2007)

OK, I'm new to the forum and new to performance mod's (with four wheels that is). I sold all my motorcycles to get an 06 GTO. I'm totally in love with it but am ready to get a little bit better sound. What next? I surfed ebay motors and saw a lot of cat back exhausts. I've surfed around on this site, but I still really don't know what to do. I'd like a simple mod just for right now until I can get the cash for the full cat back. Any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Save your money while you're doing research. Tybyrne, a site sponsor, is always running sales so check them out.

Other than that, you'd need to post what you're after and how much you want to spend.


----------

